# Greater Manchester Drinks - January 2009



## Balbi (Dec 18, 2008)

When's everyone free?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 18, 2008)

*signs up*

Being unemployed, I am free pretty much all of the time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> *signs up*
> 
> Being unemployed, I am free pretty much all of the time.



the bi-monthly shame of pretending to have looked for work is not good man.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 18, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> the bi-monthly shame of pretending to have looked for work is not good man.



But I am not pretending. I have applied for about 12 jobs this week alone.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Am still working out a date with a mate in Hull for Jan, but put me down for anything so far


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2008)

What about doing it when HMHB are playing the academy
I've got my tkts


----------



## chriswill (Dec 18, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm free any time after the 9th. sounds like a great idea!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2008)

Half Man Half Biscuit are playing on the 30th i'd be well up for pre gig drinks and post match Rusholm curry


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 18, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Half Man Half Biscuit are playing on the 30th i'd be well up for pre gig drinks and post match Rusholm curry



i might be going to that gig actually so yeah..that nights looking good.

plus i live in rusholme..so the possibility of post gig drinks curry spliff is on the cards.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would definitely be up for a curry of some kind.


----------



## moose (Dec 19, 2008)

Prob free! let us know in good time cos we'll need a hotel.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> What about doing it when HMHB are playing the academy
> I've got my tkts



Not got my tickets yet, but wouldn't be able to drink as I'd be driving.  Can't get back to St Helens on public transport at a reasonable time unfortunately - last train's something like 10 o friggin clock


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good then this

Provisionally the 30th then? 

I've never seen hmhb before but heard very good things about them. saw they were playing so thought I'd go. Good coincidence this


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Not got my tickets yet, but wouldn't be able to drink as I'd be driving.  Can't get back to St Helens on public transport at a reasonable time unfortunately - last train's something like 10 o friggin clock



Sober at a HMHB gig it just wouldn't feel right

Have you got the recent album?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 19, 2008)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> i might be going to that gig actually so yeah..that nights looking good.
> 
> plus i live in rusholme..so the possibility of *post gig drinks curry spliff *is on the cards.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Sober at a HMHB gig it just wouldn't feel right
> 
> Have you got the recent album?



I know!  I've already done one sober HMHB gig - it's not something I wanna repeat!

Yeh - thought it was a bit crap tbh.  One good song.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I know!  I've already done one sober HMHB gig - it's not something I wanna repeat!
> 
> Yeh - thought it was a bit crap tbh.  One good song.



I've not given it much of go myself. I hope they don't play too much of it on the night if its shite then Tickets arrived this morning


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I've not given it much of go myself. I hope they don't play too much of it on the night if its shite then Tickets arrived this morning



Ah, you can count on them to play a good selection off all the albums, so not to worry


----------



## Balbi (Jan 6, 2009)

30th January then. I won't make hmhb, but otherwise. Anyone know a decent boozer?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> 30th January then. I won't make hmhb, but otherwise. Anyone know a decent boozer?



How about the Whitworth? basic ole boozer by whitworth park? 3 mins from academy.

not great but its cheap and not packed and well expensive like big hands?

or saki bar next door? random place but the owner is sound and its an interesting place


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 7, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> How about the Whitworth? basic ole boozer by whitworth park? 3 mins from academy.
> 
> not great but its cheap and not packed and well expensive like big hands?
> 
> or saki bar next door? random place but the owner is sound and its an interesting place




Ah, the Whitworth. Used to go there before every City game when we played in Moss Side. Would have been tempted to come up and say hello if City had been at home that day.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 8, 2009)

come up anyway mate


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2009)

Will be there


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this open to anyone or even still happening?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2009)

twistedAM said:


> Ah, the Whitworth. Used to go there before every City game when we played in Moss Side. Would have been tempted to come up and say hello if City had been at home that day.




Is that the one across from Platt Fields?

If so I went in there on my first day in as student, up from London, and asked for a lager top in my best Cockernee accent. How was I to know it was City pub and Arsenal had spanked them that afternoon!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jan 29, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Is that the one across from Platt Fields?
> 
> If so I went in there on my first day in as student, up from London, and asked for a lager top in my best Cockernee accent. How was I to know it was City pub and Arsenal had spanked them that afternoon!



nah thats hardys well maybe?



if anyones still coming tomorrow then im REALLY SORRY but i can no longer make this...a friend if mine is coming over from t'leeds and i said we'd hang out.


boo


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 30, 2009)

I shall be there with a few mates.
Ill be the big bloke with the baby eating anarchids tshirt on. I also have a spare ticket so if you see me outside grab it

laters


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2009)

Feckin great gig. Few pints in the Salisbury beforehand and went to some pucker R&B gaff afterwards. 
We need to do better next time northern urbs


----------

